# Critics corner?



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Following a post on the bird thread I am prompted to suggest this. 
A copy of the other response is below. 

Hi Alan.
Quote from Alan, “*it’s always good to receive constructive criticism, and there is not enough of it here*.”

Quite a while ago I was thinking of suggesting a ‘critics corner,” I started on a set of rules for my proposal, my thought was that initially it would probably be one open thread, all subjects allowed and included.

*Critique Corner.
Rules.
Please post here if you really would like constructive criticism.

Don’t post here if all you want is praise.
Don’t post here if you don’t like or want criticism.

“I think this picture is rubbish” and “nice shot” are not sufficient, replies should include the reason why you do or do not like the photo, composition, lighting etc are good reasons to criticise a shot, I don’t like cats or Cadillacs are not good reasons to criticise a shot.*

What do you think, worth asking for?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes, I did ask for it. I first started posting bird pictures on a Dutch site that was moderated. If you want an honest and direct criticism ask a Dutchman and you will get it! Most of my images were rejected by the mods, and the forum members made lots of comments. It was the best photographic education I had ever received and worth all the bruises. I'd be more than happy to continue my education, but maybe it should be done in the specialist threads? And gentle.


----------



## Nat_WA (Oct 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Yes, I did ask for it. I first started posting bird pictures on a Dutch site that was moderated. If you want an honest and direct criticism ask a Dutchman and you will get it! Most of my images were rejected by the mods, and the forum members made lots of comments. It was the best photographic education I had ever received and worth all the bruises. I'd be more than happy to continue my education, but maybe it should be done in the specialist threads? And gentle.


... and there is me thinking comments I made were formulated so circumspect ...
W.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi Graham! 

I welcome your idea and thank you for your initial thoughts. 
Some additions that come to my mind (not always well worded, apologies):

Replies and critique should be polite, constructive and thoughtful. (some of this is already included in the general forum rules, but...)
Constructive discussion about different opinions is welcome. Excuses and defensiveness don't help the discussion as well as the learning effect.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> … to continue my education, but maybe it should be done in the specialist threads? And gentle.


Hi Alan! 

Sorry, but I don't understand that. I suppose it gets lost in translation in my mind.
Whom or what do you think about when you say "specialist threads"? 

Thanks in advance to specify this for me.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 1, 2019)

Asking for constructive criticism from those that excel in their craft is a great idea.
Asking for constructive criticism from the general public in an internet forum is just self abuse.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2019)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Alan!
> 
> Sorry, but I don't understand that. I suppose it gets lost in translation in my mind.
> Whom or what do you think about when you say "specialist threads"?
> ...


Birds in the Bird thread, Black and White in the B&W threads, Landscapes in the Landscapes threads etc.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 1, 2019)

Errm... does "you should have used a Sony because it has better specs" count as "constructive criticism"?

Because that's what would be highly likely to follow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi Kit. 
Perhaps there should be a rule against that one! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Kit. said:


> Errm... does "you should have used a Sony because it has better specs" count as "constructive criticism"?
> 
> Because that's what would be highly likely to follow.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi Alan.
Unfortunately it seems that no one in the normal threads knows whether they should critique or not, some don’t take kindly to uninvited criticism, it seems a dedicated area would mean not having to ask for criticism each time nor having to apologise for giving unsolicited critique, if you post in critique corner you better be ready for criticism!
Sometimes we just want to post a photo that we already know is not top notch but has some interest without having to explain ourselves! 
I imagine initially it would be a thread, later it might be popular enough to become a header and sub threads!

Cheers, Graham.



AlanF said:


> Birds in the Bird thread, Black and White in the B&W threads, Landscapes in the Landscapes threads etc.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi Maximilian. 
Thanks for your input, I sort of felt that the polite bit was unnecessary as it was partly covered by my second rule and partly by the site rules, plus to a great extent the picture threads are generally polite and well behaved, can’t hurt to reiterate it though! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi takesome1. 
I get your point, but the picture threads have a great community spirit and hopefully that would transfer to a critique situation, anyone not playing nice would most likely get burnt, plus many of the people that post shots here do excel in their craft! 
Yes there will always be the occasional tit but there is always the ignore button! 
Hopefully a critique corner will require no more moderation than the rest of the forum. 
Personally I don’t find great shot Graham too helpful, it gives one a false sense of accomplishment, “nice shot but cropping it here would look better” or “raise the exposure a bit and.....” can be much more help for the future!

Cheers, Graham. 



takesome1 said:


> Asking for constructive criticism from those that excel in their craft is a great idea.
> Asking for constructive criticism from the general public in an internet forum is just self abuse.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 1, 2019)

AlanF said:


> Birds in the Bird thread, Black and White in the B&W threads, Landscapes in the Landscapes threads etc.


Got it! Thank you for making it clear.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 1, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi takesome1.
> I get your point, but the picture threads have a great community spirit and hopefully that would transfer to a critique situation, anyone not playing nice would most likely get burnt, plus many of the people that post shots here do excel in their craft!
> Yes there will always be the occasional tit but there is always the ignore button!
> Hopefully a critique corner will require no more moderation than the rest of the forum.
> ...


You are absolutely right. The argumentative ones are rarely found displaying their images.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 2, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi takesome1.
> I get your point, but the picture threads have a great community spirit and hopefully that would transfer to a critique situation, anyone not playing nice would most likely get burnt, plus many of the people that post shots here do excel in their craft!
> Yes there will always be the occasional tit but there is always the ignore button!
> Hopefully a critique corner will require no more moderation than the rest of the forum.
> ...


I think the picture threads have a great community spirit _*because*_ people tend to not criticize. It is the one place to go, post a photo, and almost nobody says a word on the negative side. I know from experience from such threads that some people just get jealous or pissed at others because they can't do what the other person does no matter how hard they try. They use that bad feeling to rip others apart. I think people can ask for criticism if they want it in the threads that already exist.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 2, 2019)

takesome1 said:


> Asking for constructive criticism from those that excel in their craft is a great idea.
> Asking for constructive criticism from the general public in an internet forum is just self abuse.


From what I understand, "self-abuse" is the bread and butter of the internet.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
Wow, finally one person took the bait and answered No, my work is perfect who are you to criticise it! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 8, 2019)

One of the things that I like about the image threads is when an image taken in very poor conditions is posted. It is nice to see how the gear performs and what people do


----------

